# Delay Between TV Speaker Audio and Receiver Speaker Audio



## adamneubauer (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is my set up:

DirecTV HR24-200 Box connected to Sony Bravia 46BX420 TV via HDMI Cable. TV connected to Sony STR-DH520 Receiver via Optical cable (optical out on TV, optical in on receiver). 

I like to listen to the TV audio even when I have the receiver audio on. I like to have them both on. However, there is a slight delay between the TV Speaker Audio and Receiver Speaker Audio. The difference is so slight that I cannot tell which is behind the picture, but I just want them to be in-sync. I turned the A/V sync feature off on the receiver, and it slightly helped the problem. There is still and echo. 

Does anyone have a solution to this problem?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have the perfect solution. Turn the audio on one of them off. That's it.

Plus I have to say having both on at the same time doing the same thing is just plain stupid.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

adamneubauer said:


> Does anyone have a solution to this problem?


I do not believe there is a solution. Each processes the sound differently. If you fed your tv via the receiver they might get closer in sync. If your tv has a 2nd hdmi or component in, try that when using both.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

There is no practical solution.

The problem is that there is nothing in the HDTV standard that syncs the picture to the audio. They are processed independently.


----------

